

Less than 7 hours of sleep impacts ability to form strong memories - donaldc
http://www.upi.com/Science_News/2010/08/14/Study-Dreams-help-form-memories/UPI-36801281809092/

======
movingtohawaii
This definitely doesn't come as a surprise to me. As I've gotten older, I've
grown more "in tune" with my body, and I feel fatigued when I'm lacking sleep.
Back when I was a young teenager I felt the same every day, regardless of how
much sleep I'd gotten. Now I always take my vitamins every morning, make sure
to hit the right food groups -- otherwise I feel super crappy.

------
vantran
What about polyphasic sleep? If the study only look at normal sleep, then
obviously the ones who sleep less than 7 hours will be less likely to remember
things than the ones who had a full night sleep. REM sleep is important, but
REM sleep does not cover all 7 hours (more like about 2 hours). So if you get
to REM sleep faster, you won't need to sleep as much.

------
ecommando
Now, where did I read that???

